# OPU Process?



## Pslk25 (Feb 11, 2021)

Can someone go through the steps of taking something from the back room? If epick prompts you to take more than you need do you also have to go to Myday and use the take feature to show you’ve removed those items? Can you just backstock the rest through myday?


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 11, 2021)

You only use the take function when you grab an item for a guest .
If it’s asking for 2 and it’s only one there you pick one and then will either take you to the next location in the back if there is more located or to the floor . You do not use the take function while doing epick.


----------



## Pslk25 (Feb 11, 2021)

If you only need 2 of an item but it asks you to grab the whole box of 12 you take all 12 and just back stock 10 correct?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 11, 2021)

Pslk25 said:


> If you only need 2 of an item but it asks you to grab the whole box of 12 you take all 12 and just back stock 10 correct?


Yes.


----------



## JiJi (Feb 11, 2021)

Pslk25 said:


> If you only need 2 of an item but it asks you to grab the whole box of 12 you take all 12 and just back stock 10 correct?


Yes - ePick will prompt the backstock, you won't need to go into myDay.


----------



## seasonaldude (Feb 12, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> You only use the take function when you grab an item for a guest .
> If it’s asking for 2 and it’s only one there you pick one and then will either take you to the next location in the back if there is more located or to the floor . You do not use the take function while doing epick.



Not quite. You might need to use Take while doing grocery batches if the floor is empty but the item is located in the back. Epick will not always send you to the backroom after hitting can't find for those items like it's supposed to.


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 12, 2021)

seasonaldude said:


> Not quite. You might need to use Take while doing grocery batches if the floor is empty but the item is located in the back. Epick will not always send you to the backroom after hitting can't find for those items like it's supposed to.


That’s a call to csc to fix your path . You should never have to you take function. However thank you for letting me know I haven’t done a grocery opu .


----------



## seasonaldude (Feb 12, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> That’s a call to csc to fix your path . You should never have to you take function. However thank you for letting me know I haven’t done a grocery opu .



Yeah, the problem is that it is so many items, i.e., almost everything in fresh, frozen and deli along with lots of dry items that calling csc with the information they want (DPCI, Order number, time of day) isn't even remotely practical. No one has time for that shit. The software just needs a fix to work like it's supposed to. It's not like fulfillment isn't used to flipping to MyDay to research every potential INF, and if they aren't, then they damn well should be.


----------



## LollipopBoyz (Feb 12, 2021)

seasonaldude said:


> Not quite. You might need to use Take while doing grocery batches if the floor is empty but the item is located in the back. Epick will not always send you to the backroom after hitting can't find for those items like it's supposed to.


I’ve never had an issue with it not taking me to a backroom location for a grocery opu after hitting can’t find off the salesfloor. Maybe I’ve been fortunate enough so far but I’ve never had to use myday to take anything from the backroom for my grocery orders.


----------



## LollipopBoyz (Feb 12, 2021)

Pslk25 said:


> If you only need 2 of an item but it asks you to grab the whole box of 12 you take all 12 and just back stock 10 correct?


When doing both opu or standard, I’ve never been prompted to take more items than I actually need when I pick from an open stock location in the backroom. Whenever I pick from the backroom that is not an openstock location, it prompts me to take however many are in a case pack(or whatever is left of the case pack). Then it gives me the option to backstock anything that was not needed, if any.


----------



## MrT (Feb 12, 2021)

I also haven't had any issues with backroom locations not showing up after cant finding grocery batches


----------



## JiJi (Feb 12, 2021)

MrT said:


> I also haven't had any issues with backroom locations not showing up after cant finding grocery batches


Me neither. You have to INF it for it to take you to the backroom location. It won't take you there if you skip.


----------

